# Gentle Male Cat For a Foster Home in Montreal



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi everyone

This is my first time posting; I really need help for my poor cat Mak. 

I rescued him almost a month ago after finding him, alone and emaciated, in the Botanical Gardens. I brought him home and to the vet to check for a microchip and he has none. I also posted an ad on Craigslist and contacted the SPCA to no avail.

So, he's now mine. Unfortunately, due to a disagreement with my landlord, I can't keep him here. So I was wondering if there was anyone out there who could foster him until my lease is up in May?

Mak is a neutered male cat 5-8 years old. I think he's a Russian Blue (I obviously can't check if he's a purebreed, but he certainly looks like it). He is _very_ gentle and affectionate, and has never once hissed, beared his claws, or bitten me or anyone who has met him. He has a very high tolerance for "abuse"; I had to treat him for conjunctivitis for 2 weeks which involved putting ointment in his eyes 3 times a day (it has cleared up 100%). He has never once thrown up or done his business outside of the litter box. He loves to sleep on your lap after he eats dinner, and sleeps with you at night (always at my feet, never wakes me up in the morning or during the night). He isn't shy at all and loves everyone. He is very vocal and loves to chat.

I've never seen him around other cats, but I can't imagine he would be a problem with his disposition.

I know it sounds like I'm biased, but honestly he is a perfect kitty. And I'm so upset that I might need to get rid of him because of my housing situation. 

I am really desperate for anyone's help... If anyone can (or knows someone who can) foster this cat, or knows of any resources for people in my situation, I would be eternally grateful. Of course, I would pay for all food, litter and supplies that he needs while he is taken care of. 

Here are some pictures of my baby boy: 
























(as you can see, he's very rambunctious :wink: )

Thanks so much for any help that you can offer.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a lovely cat! I can see how you've become so attached in a short time. Poor little guy is lucky you found each other.

I see ads on Craigslist all the time for fostering. Best of both worlds, for someone who isn't sure they want a cat, it's a great, low-cost "test drive."

I hope you do find someone to care for him for you.


----------



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

The story has a very happy ending... 

After exhausting all of my resources both online and in my sphere of friends, my boyfriend has stepped up to the plate and been an absolute angel -- he will take Mak until May when I can get a new place.

I'm beyond happy... This way not only will I be absolutely sure that the kitty is getting the best care possible, but I also get to visit him  

Thanks for all your concern!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Your boyfriend rocks!


----------

